# ISO substitution for Steen's Cane Syrup



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all.

I have a recipe that calls for a small quantity of Steen's Cane Syrup.  That is not available here and since I only need a very small amount, I have elected not to purchase a bottle via the Internet.

Can anyone give me a reasonable/acceptable substitute for it.

I'm using it in a sweet yeast dough filling that also contains chopped pecans, brown sugar, cinnamon and allspice so you know what it has to blend into.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2011)

Got this from the Cook's Thesaurus:

*golden syrup = **cane juice = jus de canne = cane syrup = sugar cane juice = light treacle   Notes:   *       This amber-colored liquid sweetener is popular among British, Caribbean,       and Creole cooks.  It's made by evaporating sugar cane juice until       it's thick and syrupy.  *Lyle's Golden Syrup *and *Steen's Pure Cane Syrup *are popular brands.  _ *Substitutes: *_ Combine two parts light corn syrup plus one part molasses OR equal parts honey and corn syrup OR maple syrup (This is thinner, and not as sweet.) OR dark corn syrup (This is       thnner and not as sweet as golden syrup.  If you like, try reducing       the corn syrup in a saucepan to thicken it.) OR light corn syrup (This is       thnner and not as sweet or flavorful as golden syrup.  If you like,       try reducing the corn syrup in a saucepan to thicken it.)


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, Andy.  I was thinking along the lines of mixing molasses with corn syrup or using honey in a similar manner.

I only need about 1/3 cup for the recipe, so mixing a reasonable facsimile would be just fine.

And, duh, I should've gone to my copy of _Cook's Thesaurus._ I forgot it was on the shelf.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2011)

Katie H said:


> Thanks, Andy.  I was thinking along the lines of mixing molasses with corn syrup or using honey in a similar manner.
> 
> I only need about 1/3 cup for the recipe, so mixing a reasonable facsimile would be just fine.
> 
> And, duh, I should've gone to my copy of _Cook's Thesaurus._ I forgot it was on the shelf.




I use the online version most often.  Cook's Thesaurus


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link.  I'm going to add it to my favorites.  Now, all I have to do is to remember it's there.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2011)

Look for any 100% Pure Cane Syrup as a substitute..Lyle's Golden is No comparison! 
Grandma's Original (Unsulphured) Molasses would work well in your recipe. Probably available at Kroger's ........

Fun!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, Uncle Bob.  Lyle's is unavailable here, but I believe I've seen Grandma's at our local Kroger store.  I'll look but I need the syrup today and won't be out until Tuesday.  I'll still check in case I need some in the future.

I knew you'd be a helper with my problem.


----------

